# The Duck Gods Smiled On Me Today!



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes they did!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is a size comparison with a GWT and Cinnamon Teal:


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

So is this what they call a snow mallard or did you kill the AFLAK duck?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I've seen a lot of white park ducks but never one that small!

Perty cool!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool, thanks for posting the pic. its always nice to see something different!

my guess would be a call duck of some sort...or, but very rare, a leuistic (sp) GWT.

definitly not a snow mallard, just look at its size. this guy appears to be smaller than the teal. typically a "snow mallard" is much larger, bright orange feet and medium orange bill, has some very unusual and striking flecking throughout the body, the speculum will be varied but will always have some color to it, and they carry the curls on its tail (if a drake).

hopefully RJMAX4 will post a pic of his that i mounted for him last season. if not ill see if i can find a pic...

found it...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I say it a snow teal.  :mrgreen:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Longgun hit the nail on the head. Its a "Call Duck", which is basically a domesticated bantam from of the mallard. They come in many colors, from White to Buff, to Pieds, and so on. Mosy people show them and they can fly well. Thus most breeders keep them in an aviary like pheasants.

Here is more pics of some fancy colors: http://www.callducks.org/08_National_Meet.html

Oh and great work!

CJ 8)


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

After carefully examining the photos at http://www.faithvalleywaterfowl.com/white_call.html and comparing them to my photos and the actual bird in hand, I'm convinced that mine is not a pure call duck. It could possibly be a hybrid teal/call duck, but I'm thinking more likely a fluke white color phase GWT or maybe BWT; as we have both here in Utah.

After taking the bird to the taxidermist this morning and examining it with him, we are leaning toward a white GWT due to the color of the tips of a few of the feathers which can be seen as dark spots in the photos. Also, the bill length is another factor. The call duck standard for the bill is less than 1 inch in length and relatively wide. The bill on mine is pushing 2 inches in length and is about the same width as the GWT in the photo above.

Can't tell if some of the comments above were tongue in cheek about being a park duck, but I can assure you it was shot in a marsh and not at a city park. The flight characteristics were VERY teal like.

I have seen one other white bird in the marshes here in Utah. It was about 25 years ago and one week before the start of the season. On a scouting tour at Ogden Bay WMA we flushed a flock of GWT that numbered at least 50 birds. And one of the birds in that flock was all white. It was seen again by somebody else on opening day and reported to a CO as having landed in a decoy spread 15 minutes BEFORE legal shooting time and then leaving before the magic hour arrived.

Whatever mine is, it is in the hands of the taxidermist and will be back in my home in about 18 months. I look forward to its return and the memories it will invoke.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Awesome Bob... thats a very pretty little bird. I thought it would be big and Mallard sized until you put it with the teal. Thats very cool!!


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

This just in - and it makes sense. This could very well be a "leucistic GWT." Leucism, according to Wikipedia, is characterized by reduced pigmentation in animals. Albinism is caused by a reduction in melanin, whereas leucism is a reduction in all skin pigment. It is very clear that my bird lacks normal pigmentation in its feathers. This lack of pigment makes it appear white. While not a true albino, which would exhibit pink eyes and white fleshy parts, this bird is definitely not "normal." I like it. Until a better theory/explanation comes along, I'll call it a leucistic Green Wing Teal. Life is good. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

And here I was all excited about the Cinny and the Red Head!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

leucistic! thats what i meant to post...all the same, just as well :wink: 

im honestly sure it is a call, but understand your thoughts about it being leuistic. who knows it very well may be... RJMAX had the same thing to say when folks teased him about that snow mallard being "just a park duck". being taken in the wild, i think they are both cool! 

has it been carefully placed in cold storage? 8)


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Longgun said:


> has it been carefully placed in cold storage? 8)


Actually, it was delivered to the taxidermist yesterday morning and is in good hands. :mrgreen:


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Longgun said:


> Cool, thanks for posting the pic. its always nice to see something different!
> 
> my guess would be a call duck of some sort...or, but very rare, a leuistic (sp) GWT.
> 
> ...


**** that's a good looking duck. :wink: I've been looking for a pic, but couldn't find one. Guess I need to take one with the phone & have it on me all the time.

John, still lovin the mount. Thanks again


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Rich, its still one of my favorites.

the only thing missing in that pic is a little BLUE :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

dubob said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > has it been carefully placed in cold storage? 8)
> ...


may i ask whom...pm if you'd like. id like to look at the little buggar if i could 8)


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Longgun said:


> may i ask whom...pm if you'd like. id like to look at the little buggar if i could


PM sent.


----------

